# 2014 Traditional Shoots and Gatherings



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2013)

Dates and events are subject to change. Mistakes are subject to correction. This should give y'all something to start with.

2014 Traditional Archery Shoots and Gatherings
NOTE: This calendar is for inclusion of all Traditional only events. Mixed events (Traditional and Compound) will not be posted here.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PAST EVENTS - They're over already...
January

Wednesday, 1/1
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Sunday, 1/5
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – David Dwyer

Saturday, 1/11
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Saturday, 1/11 - Sunday, 1/12
TBG Southern Zone Hunt
Chickasawhatchee WMA

Sunday, 1/19
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
Dexter, GA

Sunday, 1/19
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
February

Sunday, 2/2
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Crispin Henry

Saturday, 2/8
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Saturday, 2/15
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
Central Zone Shoot
Culloden, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 2/16
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
Dexter, GA

Sunday, 2/16
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Friday-Sunday, 2/21, 22, 23
2014 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling
Hosted by Allsouth Archery Association & Compton Traditional Bowhunters
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March

Sunday, 3/2
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – Steve and Lorrie Angell

Saturday, 3/8
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Saturday, 3/15 and Sunday, 3/16
TBG Annual Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot
The Rock Ranch,
The Rock, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 3/16
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA  31065


Sunday, 3/16
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April

Sunday, 4/6
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Dave Bureau

Saturday, 4/12
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Sunday, 4/20
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA

Sunday, 4/20
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN


Saturday, April 26
Archers for Alzheimer's
The Refuge 
Culloden, GA
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=793799


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May

Friday-Sunday, 5/2, 3, 4
17th Annual Tennessee Classic
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
Chapmansboro, TN

Sunday, 5/4
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – Roger Boykin, Charlie Mitchell

Saturday, 5/10
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Saturday, 5/17
TBG Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 5/18
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA  31065

Sunday, 5/18
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June

Sunday, 6/1
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Annual Founder's Memorial Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Gene Bramblett

Friday-Sunday, 6/6, 7, 8
10th Anniversary of the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

Saturday, 6/14
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Sunday, 6/15
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA  31065

Sunday, 6/15
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

July

Sunday, 7/6
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Bill Duvall

Saturday, 7/12
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Friday, 7/18 - Sunday, 8/20
IBO Traditional World Championship
Cloverdale, IN

Sunday, 7/20
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA  31065

Sunday, 7/20
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August

Saturday, 8/2 - tentative date
North Georgia Archery Club
Hunting Arrow and Broadhead Clinic
Gainesville, GA

Sunday, 8/3
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Club Championship Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Jen Cochran, Donnie Kinard

Saturday, 8/9
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Ellaville, GA

Sunday, 8/17
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA  31065

Sunday, 8/17
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Saturday, 8/21 - Sunday, 8/22
Big Jim's Annual Shoot
Albany, GA
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=811539


----------



## dutchman (Nov 28, 2013)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

NGTA Web Page

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 28, 2013)

COOL! I will make it to at least a couple - providing we don't get 24/7 rain like this year.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 28, 2013)

Gene thanks for  posting this, I need to get a membership this year. 

Oldfella the rain doesn't matter unless it does to you. We had a heck of a time with a pretty good amount of people and it was pouring.


----------



## T Harris (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Dutchman for putting this info out there.
If you'll e-mail me a flyer for the two day shoot in March, the Dan Quillian shoot, I'll put it in the Allsouth Archery Association's 1st mail-out as well as I'll also make a few copies and put them out at the registration area during the Pre-Spring shoot.

My e-mail is     archertw@bellsouth.net

Terry Harris


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 16, 2013)

Gene, all the YOF shoots are the 3rd Sunday of each month from Jan thru August. Those along with the Jan 1st shoot is very subject to the weather, so if you thought you wanted to make that shoot and wondered, then check out their webpage the day before and Kiva will have posted something to let us know!!!! Thanks for the schedule!!!


----------



## FlatFish (Dec 26, 2013)

Alright Bowhunters and Archery Addicts!! Here we go for another year of fun, fellowship, awesome food and maybe even a little smack talkin'!! The shoot dates for The Southern Bowhunters Association for 2014 are listed below......we're looking forward to seeing everyone this year and making some new friends too!

Jan 26
Feb 16
Mar 15, 16 this date isn't concrete yet....trying to get an R100 shoot for this date.
Mar 29, 30 Tentative State Qualifier
Apr 20
May 18
Jun 15
Jun 28, 29 Tentative State Qualifier
Jul 20
Aug 17 EOY shoot

We're really looking forward to getting more traditional shooters at our club (they have the best stories)  We have a pretty good following of trad  shooters already but would always love to have more.


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 29, 2013)

*SBA meets*

For us sorta new folks, where are these meets held?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 29, 2013)

mudcreek said:


> For us sorta new folks, where are these meets held?



Tifton


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 31, 2013)

I started going to the Tifton shoots last year and have really enjoyed them. Right now we have about 8 guys shooting Trad at these shoots. As Mike has stated in his post we are looking for more trad brothers to show up and shoot with us and help spread the Trad Spirit to others. Food has been great to.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 31, 2013)

when and where are the tifton shoots?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 31, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> when and where are the tifton shoots?



Post #7 has dates for You Bam Bam. Come shoot with us brother.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 31, 2013)

Located off Highway 319 headed toward Ocilla. Turn Right at Water Tower and follow arrows.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 31, 2013)

Allen Oliver said:


> Post #7 has dates for You Bam Bam. Come shoot with us brother.



thanks Allen, I called myself reading over the post's but I must have missed that one. I am gonna try to make some of these this year too.


----------



## sneakypete (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't shoot a lot but plan on comin to some local shoots this year is there any arrow weight restrictions so I don't bring the wrong stuff?


----------



## dpoole (Jan 21, 2014)

sneakypete said:


> I don't shoot a lot but plan on comin to some local shoots this year is there any arrow weight restrictions so I don't bring the wrong stuff?



nope


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 21, 2014)

Tuckahoe WMA hunt Feb 21-23


----------

